

Show HN: PSD Grade - Lint your PSD's. - samsaccone
http://psdgrade.com

======
flixic
Interesting and promising! A few points: (for context, I'm a decent developer
working as designer)

\- Considering the usual use of PSDs (contract work, most of it is under some
sort of NDA), online uploading tool makes this a bit worrisome. I would much
prefer drag-and-drop offline solution, similar to Slicy app. That would fit
into designers' workflow and we could see some improvements.

\- Right now the "grading" areas are few, and somewhat questionable. Mostly
questionable is the use of different fonts and font sizes. Many designs
benefit from 5-6 different fonts, slightly varying in weight and sizes for
best legibility. Some designs are only possible because of that. Much more
meaningful insights would be, for instance, non-integer font sizes (23.989
instead of 24), or use of too many font families, opposed to just "fonts"
(same family, different weights).

~~~
fat0wl
this is true but if you don't take the grades to heart it doesn't really
matter I guess except that it swings the overall figure.

Improvements can be made though for sure. It could be a personalized machine
learning algorithm but I don't think it's there yet :D

Or, better yet, how bout building this into Photoshop... run the lint & have
it suggest re-factorings _for_ the user?

> Several non-integer font sizes are used. OK to refactor?

> Shall we re-organize layers/blending?

~~~
CorySimmons
+1 for turning this into a Photoshop plugin

------
twiss
For me (in The Netherlands) the domain is not up yet:

> The domain that you are trying to use does not exist. Please click on one of
> the links below to help find your site.

> ResolvingNameServer.com provided as a free service by DNS Made Easy, the
> world leader in Enterprise DNS Service.

~~~
sp332
That's funny, according to
[https://www.whatsmydns.net/#A/psdgrade.com](https://www.whatsmydns.net/#A/psdgrade.com)
(which is not a complete list of course) some DNS servers have the entry and
some have the old 54.235.159.97 (that's the parked domain). The URL
[http://162.243.32.243/](http://162.243.32.243/) seems to work fine.

------
thoughtpalette
Looks like the math is off for the grade.

Received an F for a place and still got a 100% A somehow.

[http://i.imgur.com/CaEeG3o.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/CaEeG3o.jpg)

~~~
samsaccone
thanks for pointing that out, all resolved!

~~~
timerickson
I'm seeing the same issue with other PSDs that generate Fs

------
samsaccone
If it is not resolving try these

[http://psdlint.com](http://psdlint.com)
[http://www.psdgrade.com](http://www.psdgrade.com)

------
C1D
Not working here in Dubai and neither are the alternative domains provided. If
it doesn't work for you try the direct IP (162.243.32.243).

------
sumeetchawla
Domain does not exist :| Darn, after getting so many references, the site goes
down. The website is missing out so much traffic.

------
decentrality
Domain unavailable here too in the Pacific Northwest of the US.

~~~
jensenbox
Not available here in Victoria, BC either.

------
pc86
Same in NE US.

